# New member -Question about a Panga



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

Welcome aboard! No advice on a brand but am a fan of the design for simple effective skiff. Look for a brand that keeps it simple and true to panga form in order to see the benefits of the panga design.


----------



## Salty Justice (Oct 5, 2017)

I had a 22 panga marine marquesas. Don't buy anything other than a panga marine. Rob McDaniels (president) and his crew are amazing. American buit in Sarasota can't asy enough great things about them.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Message Finn Mccumhail (sp?) he has a pretty sweet 18 Panga


----------



## George Pig (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info jay and salty


----------

